# First try at levitation



## jake337 (Aug 14, 2012)

Things I need to do right tomorrow.  

keep the light in the same place.  Watch how the clothes lay over the chair.  Work on getting a proper shadow.  Better composition of course.  Any other hints?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 14, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Haha!




You have any new attempts?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 14, 2012)

Kinda, I will most likely take my new pic on the weekend at a 'windy' place. And was this frozen like this or edited?


----------



## jake337 (Aug 14, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Kinda, I will most likely take my new pic on the weekend at a 'windy' place. And was this frozen like this or edited?



This is two shots made into a composite.  You can see where he was laying on a chair on his back.  His shirt is flat and not draping down.

I went with this tutorial.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, this will help with my other pics!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 14, 2012)

That's really cool. Now your son can take this photo to school and show everyone how his dad can make him float in the air!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> That's really cool. Now your son can take this photo to school and show everyone how his dad can make him float in the air!



That my Nephew!  Not till I can nail a better composition, lighting and shadow though.


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 14, 2012)

WITCHCRAFT!!!!1!


----------



## seakritter (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nice effort, I'm sure your son enjoyed it. It looks as though what had him lay on was on the out side of his shirt, maybe? Looks like a hard line around his shirt, if so maybe try it again with it inside his shirt. Otherwise it's a cool shot.

"As I Wander"


----------



## seakritter (Aug 14, 2012)

seakritter said:
			
		

> Very nice effort, I'm sure your son enjoyed it. It looks as though what had him lay on was on the out side of his shirt, maybe? Looks like a hard line around his shirt, if so maybe try it again with it inside his shirt. Otherwise it's a cool shot.
> 
> "As I Wander"



Opps I see it's your nephew

"As I Wander"


----------



## jake337 (Aug 14, 2012)

seakritter said:


> seakritter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah that and I f'ucked up most of the shoot.  It was fun but just the first attempt.  To the drawing board tonight!  Doing this really makes me want a wide angle lens.  35mm on crop as my widest just isn't cutting it indoors.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> WITCHCRAFT!!!!1!




YAAAAAYYYY!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 14, 2012)

I can see that he has longish hair, i think it would looks awesome if his hair was dangling!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 14, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> I can see that he has longish hair, i think it would looks awesome if his hair was dangling!



I think I'm going to bring in a fan on the next attempt too.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 14, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> I can see that he has longish hair, i think it would looks awesome if his hair was dangling!




You can always check out Brooke Shaden for some inspiration as well.

Weightless - a set on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 14, 2012)

I think you'll be able to use this technique to create some cool, unique portraits of your kids! 

Also, thank you for the inspiration... I'd like to find a contortionist to do some levitation photos of!


----------



## Menthol (Aug 14, 2012)

Love it. One I will be able to do that.

Sent from my Galaxy SII using PhotoForum


----------



## proberok (Aug 18, 2012)

My attempt.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 18, 2012)

proberok said:


> View attachment 17501
> 
> My attempt.


post it here! http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/295696-levitation.html


----------

